

Ask HN: Working in a tech co-op - abourbaki

Hello HN,<p>I am wondering what is the general feeling about working in a tech co-op on this board. Have you worked for one? Would you work for one again? Would you try the experience?<p>I am asking because I am looking for horizontal business structures in the tech world.
======
davidy123
I live in Montreal, where I think such structures are more common. In Quebec
the idea of a co-op is legally important. I've been involved in a proto co-op
and know about two others.

All I can say is these organizations are still defined by human dynamics. The
one I was involved in was supposed to be a straightforward co-op yet ended up
struggling with its legal definition for two years, which is going to be very
common if many people are involved. It was started by a person with a big ego,
who managed all the outside world connections, who, despite pretending to be
all about co-ops, through some pretty crude behaviour (substantiated by the
fact he embarrassed himself in encounters with other members of the larger
community) ended up running everything. Networks, especially in rarefied
fields, don't choose the most considerate executives. It's now a simple
corporation to the outside world, which claims to be a co-op through some
internal voting system. I can imagine what that looks like (I do know none of
the remaining people were able to stand up for much).

I was with the project early on and proposed and developed an idea that
received $1.1M in funding, its biggest project by far. In the end I walked
away and ended up with nothing significant because the pay was lower than
average due to some ideas that it was doing virtuous work. In reality it
basically supported the person with the big ego who was manipulating things. I
have a window into the organization now and am happy I moved past it.

Another big co-op in Montreal collapsed, after being widely used for years by
the non profit community. The people I talk about it with have very bitter
feelings.

Another co-op I know of is more focused on farming out work in an open way,
but every time I deal with them it's the same person so I'm not sure what
their future is like.

There are different advantages for different structures, but co-op is
difficult. I think everyone involved should stand to benefit in lasting ways
and develop their strengths in reasonable ways, not be beholden to a structure
that's easily manipulated. So tying up resources in an common entity is
probably not be the best way. Open source and reputation systems offer
interesting ways past this conundrum. I'd like to be part of models that work
around ego issues while still respecting and promoting each participant.

~~~
bigmanwalter
Hey, as a fellow Montréalais, I find it really cool that you know of a few
different attempts to create a programming co-op. How do you find out about
these places? Where do people interested in these things hang out?

~~~
davidy123
You just have to get out there. You could try going to some meetups. You could
go to probably any of the co working spaces and ask.

------
adultSwim
I would love to see more (any?) tech co-ops. I was thinking that a small(-ish)
consulting firm would work well.

Co-ops are hard to get off the ground. A big part can be start-up costs.
Software engineering is nice because you need relatively small amounts to
start. Could even begin as a few people working remotely. Start getting some
work, rent an office, bring on more engineers, share profits equitably, rinse
and repeat.

------
johnny22
I'd be interested.

Igalia is sorta close [http://www.igalia.com/about-
us/](http://www.igalia.com/about-us/)

